# mercury missiles



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Made it my goal this fall to put a 30+ lb king in the kayak. Getting close, but just havent been able to get lucky with a really big one yet. Had some pretty good action with fish from the upper teens to mid 20's, so I cant complain. I guess i'll keep trying until i get a smoker or the cool weather runs them off the beach later this month, whichever comes first. 

Been making a lot of solo trips, so quality photos have been a little tough to get out there, but here's some action from the last few trips. All fish caught on live menhaden or bluefish.





































The big pond seemed a little small the first day of the US Open..










Back to the hill..



















By-catch..

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v210/uncdub13/blacktip-2.flv">










Fighting a 24 pounder after it "calmed down" from the initial run..

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v210/uncdub13/IMGP2363.flv">

Full house..


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

nice work on them kings! would love to trade some of this big red action for a few smokers.


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

Per the usual, nice fish and thanks for the videos. What rod is that if you don't mind me asking? That Cabo was getting a workout.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

WO HO!!! Awesome!!!! the bird is the word!! i saw this on the world records site and was wandering when you were going to post it up.


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow those are some nice King Macs. Looks like fun. Where are you fishing out of if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice job man..i love my cabo also


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Ryan, You fishin the same place?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

farm pond is loaded.

id fish it, but i dont like traveling through corn fields


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

what a beast...nice work ryan!


----------



## Local_Guy (Jun 29, 2008)

In the first pic, is that a shark in the water right next to you?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Rob S said:


> What rod is that if you don't mind me asking? That Cabo was getting a workout.


7'6" st croix tidemaster, heavy power fast action



jm2fly said:


> Wow those are some nice King Macs. Looks like fun. Where are you fishing out of if you don't mind my asking?


Staying local to the cape fear area, both the east and south facing beaches depending on the conditions.



Local_Guy said:


> In the first pic, is that a shark in the water right next to you?


Nah, just some glare from poor lighting in that photo (facing the sun). It was even worse before photoshop. Got a friend in his boat to take that photo for me.


----------



## boone (Jun 4, 2008)

Great pics!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Motovation!!!!!! Motovation!!!!!!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

damn, I knew Cox and I shoulda made the pilgrimage the other day.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

outfishin28 said:


> damn, I knew Cox and I shoulda made the pilgrimage the other day.


I had my doubts too when i looked at the radar that morning. If i hadnt been already loaded up and ready to go, i'm sure i woulda went back to sleep.

Heard the bite was goin off out there all day for the boaters. I guess that's what i get for keepin the first fish after only an hour and callin it quits.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

now you are just showing off....



we had a hour and a half ride, we went and looked at the water here, it was dark brown and the current was ripping, so we just fished the inlet.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

wow. thanks for the pics and vid! i'll be getting a camera this winter so i hope to have a few pics and vids up, too bad it will only be of boring stripers


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe a dumb question, but what do you do with the fish once you catch it (assuming you plan to keep it)? I recently went fishing out in the Ches. Bay for stripers and had no clue what I would have done if I landed a fatty. My rationale was to worry about it if I was lucky enough to catch one. At that point, I would have cared if I had to sling it over my shoulder as I paddled around. 

I can't imagine dragging something like that behind/under the boat on a stringer and at least for me - trying to access my front storage hatch would most likely result in me getting wet, if not turning over my yak.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a $12 insulated bag w/zipper from kmart. it looks like a hand bag. it will hold a couple fish upto 26" and a bunch of smaller ones. anything larger and the tail will be popping out th top. i keep this in my front hatchwith 2 1 litter frozen bottles of water. i will be experimenting with dry ice though next year since it's readily available at safeway these days. if i caught a 30" plus rockfish (unfortunately i havent yet fron the yak) i'm thinkin i would either take it back tot he car, just stick the whole thing int he front hatch without ice or stick it on a stringer and see what happens. it would all depend when the fish was caught and my planned heading in time.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but what do you do with the fish once you catch it (assuming you plan to keep it)? I recently went fishing out in the Ches. Bay for stripers and had no clue what I would have done if I landed a fatty. My rationale was to worry about it if I was lucky enough to catch one. At that point, I would have cared if I had to sling it over my shoulder as I paddled around.
> 
> I can't imagine dragging something like that behind/under the boat on a stringer and at least for me - trying to access my front storage hatch would most likely result in me getting wet, if not turning over my yak.


did you go out on sat to spsp? I saw a couple other kayaker there.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Either release it or keep it there in the footwells and paddle back to the truck and put it on ice. Unfortunately, mackerel arent the hardiest fish in the sea, so i end up killing more than i'd prefer. I can access the front hatch easily, but i'm not puttin a slimey king up in there (if one would even fit). I have a hard enough time scrubbin the residue off the outside hull at the end of a trip.

Several companies make those fish bags that are shaped to fit the bow of a kayak, but i havent been able to justify buying one yet since they're kinda pricey and i really dont keep that many fish in the kayak.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Grilled Sardine said:


> did you go out on sat to spsp? I saw a couple other kayaker there.



Not this past Saturday. Tied up the next few weekends but I might try to get out there the first week in November if the weather holds up. 

Gotta get my Prowler 13 down from WV so I can talk the wifey into travelling out under the Bay Bridge with me. :fishing:


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> Either release it or keep it there in the footwells and paddle back to the truck and put it on ice. Unfortunately, mackerel arent the hardiest fish in the sea, so i end up killing more than i'd prefer. I can access the front hatch easily, but i'm not puttin a slimey king up in there (if one would even fit). I have a hard enough time scrubbin the residue off the outside hull at the end of a trip.
> 
> Several companies make those fish bags that are shaped to fit the bow of a kayak, but i havent been able to justify buying one yet since they're kinda pricey and i really dont keep that many fish in the kayak.


Sounds good. I might have to look into one of those bow mounted bags - that seems the most logical. Last thing I would want to do is paddle out, catch a fish, paddle back to toss him in a cooler and then paddle back out. Seems like a lot of paddling if the bite is on.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dude, Ryan, that is sweet.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

as usual, nice work!


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats man,, that is sweeet...I caught my first king off LIP this past summer.. But I will definately be trying for one out of the yak next summer..again nice job!!!


----------

